
Optimizing Hash-Array Mapped Tries for Fast and Lean Immutable JVM Collections [pdf] - tosh
https://michael.steindorfer.name/publications/oopsla15.pdf
======
tosh
ClojureScript implementation: [https://github.com/bendyworks/lean-
map](https://github.com/bendyworks/lean-map)

Talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GibNOQVelFY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GibNOQVelFY)

